# Er...I need a little help...



## Kage6415 (Aug 13, 2008)

Er....ok so I need ALOT of help. lol. see I dont have like any drawing skills what so ever. Well...like I can draw it if I can see it. lol. but I wanna draw a special picture of me and my boyfriend's fursona cuddling only yeah...i cant draw to save my life. so do u have like any websites that i can go to and learn like the basics of how to draw fursonas? i'd ask for books but seeing as how i'll be in rehab for a whole month, i wont really have time to run to a book store and grab one >< so yeah, anything is good! thankies!!


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2008)

drawfurry.com comes up pretty close to the top of a _Google search_.

/Hint, hint.
//Hint.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 15, 2008)

what helped me (even though ive been drawing for like 13 years) is sketching things, or poses that i come up with. Like if I get bored in church, ill start sketching or something (its usually hands though because im terrible with them, so i need to draw them in different poses lol)

SO just start sketching one day, who knows, you may be better than yo think.

<3


----------



## TitoAmor (Aug 16, 2008)

It sounds as if you're asking for a quick way to learn how to draw, if that is the case, then there isn't one. No-one can pick up a pencil one day and draw something off the top of their head and expect it to be of a good standard. My advice would be to find a good reference image you want to use and work off of that, following and understanding the shapes they make. 

After that, pick up that pencil and start sketching away, anything and everything - that's the only way any of us learn.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 16, 2008)

TitoAmor said:


> It sounds as if you're asking for a quick way to learn how to draw, if that is the case, then there isn't one. No-one can pick up a pencil one day and draw something off the top of their head and expect it to be of a good standard. My advice would be to find a good reference image you want to use and work off of that, following and understanding the shapes they make.
> 
> After that, pick up that pencil and start sketching away, anything and everything - that's the only way any of us learn.




very true, I can draw some things way better than others (I.E. I can draw people, and things better than I can draw my fursona !) But thats just because I have only been drawing him/me for about 2 weeks 

Don't worry, everyone starts somewhere.....and for most of us it was with stick figures and geometric shapes  lol

If you want I could give you a couple good tips that helped me.......My art teacher told me them, and showed me....it helped me understand much more about how things fit together, and flow rather than LINES LINES LINES lol.

<3  Drop me a IM or PM if you want to, im available for the next 2 hours

AIM: Cyrsynik

--Cyrsynik--

And remember, you're only as good as you WANT to be.......everything you do, do with your best potential and ability


----------



## TitoAmor (Aug 17, 2008)

Cyrsynik said:


> very true, I can draw some things way better than others (I.E. I can draw people, and things better than I can draw my fursona !) But thats just because I have only been drawing him/me for about 2 weeks
> 
> Don't worry, everyone starts somewhere.....and for most of us it was with stick figures and geometric shapes  lol
> 
> ...



Sorry, I was replying to the OP. I have no problem drawing and am confident in the fact that I'm in my third year of study at the moment. Life drawing is essentially the best way to learn, but it can be incredibly tedious, and I often adopt expressive gesture through pose and/or style depending on context of the piece. 

Anyway, sorry for the mixup ;3


----------

